# Is it common...?



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

...for GERD to hit the mornings; some in the evening; and not at all when you sleep? I seem to have all the symptoms (my GP diagnosed me with IBS last year) though I guess I am lucky enough to sleep like a baby.But in the mornings I wake up bloated and burbing - then an hour later the mild burning starts. I eat. It goes away for awhile then starts back up. By 2pm it is just rumbling no burning. Then when bedtime comes - Nuthin'.Odd huh? Anyone else get odds cycles like this?


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi madman, Just wondering - when is your last meal of the day and when do you take your medicine for GERD?


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have gone on a low carb diet and that seems to settle things down SOME. So I have stopped eating before I got to bed at least 3 hours and I take my Prilosec OTC in the evening with my Lexapro.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi madman, Yes, some do find some relief on a low carb diet, others just find certain foods they need to eliminate or avoid (esp. coffee, chocolate, pop). Did a doctor tell you to take the prilosec OTC in the evening? If yes, then follow his/her advice, but if not, you may want to consider (if you have not tried this already) switching this to the morning - Take on an empty stomach with plenty of water about 30 min before eating. Also, how long have you been taking this? You might already know this, but this is not for long term (the OTC). With what you have described I think you need to go to the DR and see if s/he thinks you should try a prescription for a proton-pump inhibitor to see if that gives you more relief. Or maybe run some other tests and see if there is somethings else.Just my .02 - Good luck.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I go see a GI on the 2nd of Oct so I can get this settled once and for all.I stopped taking the Prilosec OTC a while ago.My symptoms seem to come and go and alter some. Its frustrating, frighting and all around big pain in the butt.


----------

